# all wheel drive conversion



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

i need help finding a r32 that i can steal the drivetrain off of... i have a 1.8t front wheel drive... im having issues getting power to the ground so i want to go all wheel... any help finding cheaper parts


----------



## Addicted II Speed (Nov 2, 2007)

Grab the haldex system from an audi ttq... Easier to find, same chassis....


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

this should be interesting

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

The main hurdle you will be confronted by in this swap isn't sourcing the parts but stitching in the rear floorpan and finding a way to control the haldex system. You will either have to source a stand alone haldex controller or swap the entire harness from a tt225 and that will be an undertaking. Forget about using the r32 harness and ecu because you are running a 1.8t. Try searching the hybrid swap forumn for more info on what's really involved in this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

there is a guy that did one of these to a jetta, he said he found it in a pick your part.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Since none of the posts are complete.
Whats needed.
-Full R32 rear end w/ haldex/ suspension/ floor pan / gas tank / filler neck
-TT ECU/ FULL rear end harness also ( if you want a properly controlled haldex system, or go with SEM that will allow you to controll it)
-TT AWD transmission
-Shift cables
- 02m 6spd shafts (mainly pass side i believe)
search username: O2VW1.8T



_Modified by 16plus4v at 11:50 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Start reading.
AWD Swap into a Golf Chassis ... jetta is even more missions


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Start reading.
AWD Swap into a Golf Chassis ... jetta is even more missions









thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

You can search for wrecked Passat 2!
DM Motorsport does 4wd conversion often and grab their 4wd mostly from Passats.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

moving into a quattro A4's a compelling argument for a DIY 4motion conversion.


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_bad ass... some guy was saying that a cold air intake didnt do anything but make noise?

?


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (skatepopwar182)*

your 19 and have the money to fund an r32 drivetrain?.... have you even tried an LSD or are you still on stock turbo... your comment about the cold air shows you know nothing about cars


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

please enlighten us with what your running


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*

fully built bottomend.. just ordered head and cams... gt35r turbo, fullrace manifold, custom fab intake manifold, custom piping, frontmount with nitrous blow threw, meth injec, fully tuned yada yada


_Modified by backwoods dub at 11:03 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## golf-mk3 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_im not even close to stock... the tranny has an lsd i cant get it to hook... and i just grenaded my secong gear... 

_Modified by backwoods dub at 10:56 AM 5-17-2009_

what turbo are you running


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

it's not that im questioning what you have... it's just you didn't know a cold air does nothing performance wise that made me question.... sounds like it should be fun with haldex... what cam you running and what software and injectors... seeing as how this morning you just asked what cams and head to order... they called bs on that thread too http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4393918


_Modified by korre07 at 11:10 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (O2VW1.8T)*

gt35r turbo


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

how many times are you going to change your post to make yourself sounds better lol..... you have a "ballpark" 700whp..... ummm that's a ducking lot... and it doesn't have an AEB head or cams in it already?! i can't help but call BS on this.... just for the fact that your trying to hide anytime you say something not believable..... pics or a dyno sheet..... or it doesn't exist


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*

head is ported but i still think the cams r stock


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

i don't clain to know everything about 1.8t's... hell i just bought one six months ago and am learning as much as i can.... but the car doesn't sound believable.... neither does a 19 year old who just bought the car a couple months ago for who knows how much seeing it has "700 whp" ,dropping money on an AEB head, cams and in the making of doing an R32 drive train.....i'm 19 with a job paying 13 bucks an hour... working 24 hours a week,going to school part time, and living at home. I don't have money for ****! lol.... please tell me where you sold your testicle at so i can bask in the glory as well....


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*

play in the stockmarket bro... i also have a 2005 candy blue escalade on 26"s
city bank is a good 1 for quick turnaround.. ummm uxg rightnow is a great one for long term










_Modified by backwoods dub at 11:39 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion ([email protected])*

anyways thankyou guys for the info.. now to get dirty


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah.. ok
I'm sure everyone in here believes you.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*

700hp is possible.. i just googled and found thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w6-zkM8h5o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## (Chuleta) (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

post pics of the bay


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_700hp is possible.. i just googled and found thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w6-zkM8h5o&feature=player_embedded
 Noone said it wasn't possible. We all know its possible because there are maybe three to five guys on here that are operating at or close to that level. The thing is. If you were in that league of owners/tuners. You would be giving advice not asking for it. I am also sure that noone at Pag parts even knows who you are. If you have what you say you have any tuner that contributed to the build would be giving you all the tuning advice you could ever need not to mention using your car for promotion of their business. Look bro. There is no way you can come on here and try to BS everyone. Many of the guys that hang on this forum have such a wealth of knowledge and experience at making big power that they can spot a kid trying to BS a mile away. You are talking to guys that know more than many dealer techs and live and breath this game. I have been playing with dubs since I was fifteen before I even had my liscence(15yrs ago). And a lot of these guys make me look like a noob. Do yourself a favor. start being honest, hang out on here make a few friends and start learning.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

yo sick, a pag custom tune? so who tuned it, arnold personally came down there, or Chris tapp came from canada to do it?? do want.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

my friend is almost done with his awd conversion in his 1.8t he used all r32 drivetrain parts. and it has taken nearly 3 years and about $20,000 to do.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_my friend is almost done with his awd conversion in his 1.8t he used all r32 drivetrain parts. and it has taken nearly *3 years and about $20,000 *to do.

Owned!


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

ok guys.. awesome.. i now know who i can and cant talk to i didnt want people bsing me so i made up a car to see who knew wut.. i have a 1.8t frontwheel drive.. i have done a frontmount with custom piping a tune upgraded blowoff valve and routed back into intake a twin disc with lsd axles and a tune.. i grenaded second gear under a pull and i am looking to do the all wheel conversion... sorry i played u guys but i got the answeres i needed to start.. does anyone have any advice for me on my car? i want to make the 700hp i have been talking about.. i have an extra block that had been destroked with h beams and pistons.. i have ordered the head and cams and am about to order the turbo next paycheck and start fabing a manifold


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (boosted b5)*










this is my sleeper


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_ok guys.. awesome.. i now know who i can and cant talk to i didnt want people bsing me so i made up a car to see who knew wut.. i have a 1.8t frontwheel drive.. i have done a frontmount with custom piping a tune upgraded blowoff valve and routed back into intake a twin disc with lsd axles and a tune.. i grenaded second gear under a pull and i am looking to do the all wheel conversion... sorry i played u guys but i got the answeres i needed to start.. does anyone have any advice for me on my car? i want to make the 700hp i have been talking about.. i have an extra block that had been destroked with h beams and pistons.. i have ordered the head and cams and am about to order the turbo next paycheck and start fabing a manifold

slick like a politician.


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

So you made yourself look like a fool in order to see who you can trust? 
You went about that completely backwards.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (tainted_demon)*

now he knows that he cant trust anyone...


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_ok guys.. awesome.. i now know who i can and cant talk to i didnt want people bsing me so i made up a car to see who knew wut.. i have a 1.8t frontwheel drive.. i have done a frontmount with custom piping a tune upgraded blowoff valve and routed back into intake a twin disc with lsd axles and a tune.. i grenaded second gear under a pull and i am looking to do the all wheel conversion... sorry i played u guys but i got the answeres i needed to start.. does anyone have any advice for me on my car? i want to make the 700hp i have been talking about.. i have an extra block that had been destroked with h beams and pistons.. i have ordered the head and cams and am about to order the turbo next paycheck and start fabing a manifold
 This is the kind of crap we don't need on this forum. You lied to us, well we knew that from the get go, but you have the balls to ask more question after posting some nonsense BS.. GTFO!


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (tainted_demon)*

sorry.. i have played this game with a performance shop b4.. they ****ed up my 91 foxbody... sorry i did it but.. i felt i had to


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_sorry.. i have played this game with a performance shop b4.. they ****ed up my 91 foxbody... sorry i did it but.. i felt i had to

WTF?
what game?
that your able to play make believe?


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*

This kid is trollin' like he's got a post quota to make.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_









this is my sleeper
How you gonna manage or even maintain a 700 fwhp if you can't even park the right way!!!


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*

well i had a 91 foxbody coupe.. it had a 460 bb with a 300shot and i was taking the shot off and going 91mm turbo.. they ****ed my **** all up.. i sold the car and havnt trusted people with my cars since... but like i said guys i am sorry but i know who to trust


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

lol.. i had someone scratch my car so i take 2 spots when im with people bc of stupid **** like that


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

but realy i am sorry


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_









this is my sleeper

oh oh...
sleeper lying like a dog...








anyone?!


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*

b4 i shaded the heads








and after








i need to take current photoos and post


_Modified by backwoods dub at 3:48 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

The S4 quattro drivetrain system is superior to the Haldex drivetrain system found in the R32 and Audi TT


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't think you fooled anyone, for what it's worth.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

o well i know who knows there **** now


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_The S4 quattro drivetrain system is superior to the Haldex drivetrain system found in the R32 and Audi TT

forgive me, but isnt the quattro a haldex system?
or am I way off base?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_but realy i am sorry








 well.. For whatever reason you are shooting straight now.. I think.. You got my blood pressure up so high I thought I was gonna have to go to the hospital dude







Welcome to the vortex


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*

how would i do the s4.. the motor sets inline.. or would i use the rearend and subframe and the 2 peice shaft from a tt or r32?


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

lol... my bad bro... yea im telling the truth now.. my homie and i r wanting to start a meet in the dfw metroplex just for dubs.. we dont see that many and would like to get us all together


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*

Quattro = Full-time AWD system, in fact, Suburu and Mitsubishi copied Audi's design back in the 70s and 80s rally cars IIRC
Haldex = Servo motor sends power to the back wheels when it detects slippage condition
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*

Ok.. So you really live in Texas??


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*

i would like to go all wheel all time bc of the way i drive my car... for wut it is i push it to the limits all the time and have major launching problems even with my slicks on...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_how would i do the s4.. the motor sets inline.. or would i use the rearend and subframe and the 2 peice shaft from a tt or r32?

034 motorsports out in Fremont, CA sells the stuff to do it, I'm sure they can put a 1.8T in there as well
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001630
Anything can be done, here is why I recommend the S4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

yup i am in the middle of lewisville fortworth denton ex


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*

damn ... great launch.. that is wut i am looking for.. but i am doing all the work myself so i want to leave the motor positioned the way it is


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Quattro = Full-time AWD system, in fact, Suburu and Mitsubishi copied Audi's design back in the 70s and 80s rally cars IIRC
Haldex = Servo motor sends power to the back wheels when it detects slippage condition
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


right, but quattro is just a brand name for whatever AWD is installed, the TTs have quattro. or are you talking about the early Quattro viscous coupling?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*

Still waiting for the engine pics?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XJGPN* »_
In short, Haldex would be an easier swap, the (true) Audi Quattro system with the 01E is the "better" AWD. You are on the right track with your understanding of the Haldex, but I'm not sure about what you are saying with in possibly not being AWD. 
The easiest way to picture the function of the haldex, is that the car is FWD, with haldex bringing the rear wheels online (via clutch packs) based on mechanical and electronic inputs. (pump/haldex controller). As the tranny is essentially a FWD transmission, you can never have less than 50% of the torque going to the front wheels, so the bias is variable between 0-50% for the rear wheels. Doing it this way is very cost effective, and it does work. It eliminates the "transfer case" or "center differential". 
The audi system is the superior system, and is a much more conventional AWD setup. It is mechanical, with a center differential, and depending on center diff can have a RWD torque bias. The downside is just how far over the front wheels the Audi transmission puts the engine. The 02M isn't much better... but the polar moment of inertia is a big handling issue for either of these setups. 
Either system is "AWD" though. The haldex gives you the ability to unplug the diff and dyno on a 2WD dyno... but once plugged in, the car is AWD, and in a straight line you won't lose out very much to the audi setup. The real advantage in the audi setup is that you can set it up to have more rear biased torque split which would be noticed when turning, not in a straight line.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*

not positive.. i want to go all wheel all time.. i am use to dealing with hondas and muscle not very familiar with german.. i can answer some tech but not a lot


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

like i said i am going to post new pics when i take them


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

ok, I get you so it really is different.
not FWD with optional rear assist but full AWD.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaipyroami* »_
right, but quattro is just a brand name for whatever AWD is installed, the TTs have quattro. or are you talking about the early Quattro viscous coupling?

Audi TT's have the Haldex system, the "Quattro" badge is a marketing ploy
If you look at the MK1 TTs they come in 1.8Ts and 3.2 VR6s, and ironically their motor mounts are the same as MK4 GTIs and Jettas.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Audi TT's have the Haldex system, the "Quattro" badge is a marketing ploy
If you look at the MK1 TTs they come in 1.8Ts and 3.2 VR6s, and ironically their motor mounts are the same as MK4 GTIs and Jettas.


true


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (kaipyroami)*

so wut car do i need to find to go all wheel all the time or get close to this as possible


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_so wut car do i need to find to go all wheel all the time or get close to this as possible

The S4 aka 01E transmission
btw - Don't ever tell a R32 guy that the Quattro system is better than the Haldex, they just don't want to hear any of it


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*

so then the passats with haldex are not-quattro!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*

Well I think the tt/r32 haldex system makes the most sense. You can always get a race haldex box from hpa and have a permanent 50/50 split that doesn't disengage when you lift the gas. Guys have put disgusting power down with haldex and some break, some don't. Its just like everything else. Build your gearbox, and get some stronger axles and you should be good. Welcome to the world of german money pits


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*

i am looking for a streetable version of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzrS-S7OerE
i hang with guys that have 1000hp cts's 800 to 1200hp vipers.. vetts ex and wanna kick some ass on the highway


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

yup german is a money pit if u wanna make big power... i dont wanna put my other engine in till i do this swap


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_yup i am in the middle of lewisville fortworth denton ex

If you want to run, let me know 
I can only find domestics to play against cuz after all we are in the lone star state


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*

<embed src="http://videos.streetfire.net/vidiac.swf?video=11df05bb-1778-4023-8c73-9b4f0128da9f" width="428" height="352" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br/>Ultimate+Racing+Trailer+Video+by+Qb2productions
these r the guys i hang with.. and will outrun


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_i am looking for a streetable version of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzrS-S7OerE
i hang with guys that have 1000hp cts's 800 to 1200hp vipers.. vetts ex and wanna kick some ass on the highway

I think the Dohlback runs the 3.2L Audi engine. Your 1.8 will not make 1k WHP.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
034 motorsports out in Fremont, CA sells the stuff to do it, I'm sure they can put a 1.8T in there as well
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001630
Anything can be done, here is why I recommend the S4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated



That is just insane and very gratifying.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*

my homies caddy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4iEZUnjUtg

o yea forgot to add this was b4 the new fuel and nitrous setup 


_Modified by backwoods dub at 4:22 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (tainted_demon)*

like i said.. i wanna go allout but i wanna stick with the 1.8 t.. less headaches.. but i wanna show people wuts up when the underestimate a dub


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (tainted_demon)*

so is there any way to hang with this with wut i have started???


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_my homies caddy

You mean this one?








http://video.aol.com/video-det...50066



_Modified by Tom Long at 4:37 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

if you want awd and a 1.8t, just sell that gti and buy an a4. Cheapest and easiest way to do it. period.
I had a big turbo fwd jetta and now a big turbo awd a4 and the audi is WAY more fun, you can actuallly feel the power and don't spin through 3-4 gears (not that spinning through gears wasn't fun







) Not to mention, you don't need to put slicks on at the track and can run in the full street legal section.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

yup i hang with will and little 
ricky


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_yup i hang with will and little 
ricky

We should run


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

let me get my tranny bull**** fixed.. no second sux balls... wut r u runnin... and how do u know will???


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_let me get my tranny bull**** fixed.. no second sux balls... wut r u runnin... and how do u know will???









I don't know any of your friends, but I have ran the red civic in that video before
I run a mk4 FWD golf, that is all you need to know











_Modified by Tom Long at 4:46 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

yea.. the civic is quick..


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

ummm yea im not running ur garage project just yet.. mabey after the new motor
so wut do u think about the outside so far.. it isnt great but it is murdered out


_Modified by backwoods dub at 4:50 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (STS9king)*

I must say that I agree with the other guy with regards to the A4. I had a 98 A4 1.8t quattro that I worked to the hilt and that car did everything right. You want to talk about high speed stability?? The B5 a4 with good suspension upgrades feels right at home doing 160+ mph. I used to hold that thing to the floor for 10+ miles at a clip and it felt very safe and buttoned down. I'm talking the type of stability that would make your supercar buddys feel jealous.. Really.. Its that good.. Plus as an added bonus you have one of the best awd systems there is. Even better you can pick them up for next to nothing now in good shape. You would want the early model def. with the drive by cable throttle and the aeb head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_I must say that I agree with the other guy with regards to the A4. I had a 98 A4 1.8t quattro that I worked to the hilt and that car did everything right. You want to talk about high speed stability?? The B5 a4 with good suspension upgrades feels right at home doing 160+ mph. I used to hold that thing to the floor for 10+ miles at a clip and it felt very safe and buttoned down. I'm talking the type of stability that would make your supercar buddys feel jealous.. Really.. Its that good.. Plus as an added bonus you have one of the best awd systems there is. Even better you can pick them up for next to nothing now in good shape. You would want the early model def. with the drive by cable throttle and the aeb head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (Tom Long)*

ok i might check into this.. or see if i can find a wrecked 1 for the all wheel setup


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

You could probably sell the gti and get enough dough to buy a 97 or 98 a4 and buy some mods too. The stability has a lot more to do with the aerodynamics and weight distribution of the first gen a4. I am still kicking myself for selling that thing. They are just perfect cars. On an unlimited budget I would still buy a first gen A4 or S4 over anything that has been made before or after.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

ok.. well i will prob keep my gti for a daily then and go nuts on the a4... i still owe on the gti and would like to have something that isnt a pain for a daily to go to work


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

Now that sounds like a plan that makes sense







keep the gti for a sweet pimpin daily and build a b5 supercar! Especially with the power levels you want to push. You would find yourself without a driver quite often especially during the build. Also with that type of power there is a earning curve and you will be breaking parts until you get it all sorted


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

yea.. i love power and speed.. hints my 91 fox that i built and i had a 2003 fully built busa... so im going to look int the a4


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

o yea.. any suggestions on fixing second?


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

jesus dude.... how many cars have you had... a foxbody, a busa, an 05 caddy.... tell me again.... why would you have to rock the gti as a daily when you have the caddy.... please straighten out this bs while your at it as well


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

My goals for my b5 a4 are 350awhp on pump and 400+ on race gas and maybe a little juice. The car felt good at 230awhp and its on blocks getting a 3071 and a few other things right now







should be 275+awhp next weekend. I'm stoked.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

Go into the frequently asked questions either in here or the mk4 forum. The parts list is there and there is a rebuild thread that is around somewhere. Youl find it. I would recomend rebuilding it yourself if it doesn't make you nervous. Just remember there isn't a technical question that exists about these cars that isn't answered somewhere on these forums. The wealth of info on here is staggering. Just a tip. When you do a search for info click on the archived threads box when you search first. The good info is probably there. If its not then search recent posts.


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*

i sold the fox bc the builder ****ed it up.. sold the busa bc of my own reasons.. and the caddy is a friends i have been working on.. .. i keep my money in stocks for a long term investment.. i have been in stocks for 2 years now and doing great... 
since i got my licens i have had in this order a 63 chevy short wide bed, then bought the busa midway threw this vehicle, sold the truck and bought a mazda for a daily then sold the busa and bought the fox body. sold the fox and wrecket the mazda then bought a civic hatch and an elcamino. i blew up the honda and traded the elco for a 3000gt then sold it and now i have the gti


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

o yea there was a 1986 vette after the 300gt.. i have had allot of cars for being 19


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

thanks bro


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

you are the most full of **** person i've ever met.... either that or you have no respect for money....


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*










my homies caddy.. im doing fiberglass work on the inside... i worked at autosound and security in denton.. so hit me up if u have audio problems


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (korre07)*









my elco and my 3000gt when i furst bought it


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

after wheels


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

but anyways guys thanks for the help i will keep u posted


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

Drive your car off a cliff.


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

Thats not that unreasonable. i'm 24 and have had in this order:
94 toyota camery
2001 1.8t jetta (t3/t04e and t3/60-1








)
1970 monte carlo 454 (owned while having the jetta)
1999 ford exploder (POS)
1999 toyota 4runner (best car ive ever owned hands down)
2001 1.8t 4 door golf (still own, daily d but am giving to my sister)
and now 1999 a4 1.8t avant (28r and now 3071r







)


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (STS9king)*

but still, backwoods dub, you sound pretty ridiculous in some of your posts. Just trying to help you out. tone it down. and good luck with your 1.8t build.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (STS9king)*

city bank........


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (AudiTToR)*

The AudiTTor has spoken


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*

how much does "City Bank" go for these days on the market?
why is it such a great stock? 
Or are you blindly throwing names out there because you caught the latest episode of "Mad Money"?
I mean you are 19 and playing the stock market with absolutely no finance education.......or have you learned a lot of the trade installing stereos and security systems?
Perhaps you can teach Warren some tricks and convince him to sell out of his interest in Wells Fargo.


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (AudiTToR)*

^^^^hahahahah


----------



## backwoods dub (May 16, 2009)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (STS9king)*

i traded in city a couple weeks ago.. i havnt messed with it recently.. it has been all over the place.. i have been more worried about uxg lately


_Modified by backwoods dub at 7:48 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_Or are you blindly throwing names out there because you caught the latest episode of "Mad Money"?.

He's a full of chit kid, who talk with his anus and chit's through his mounth.
Seriously, your only using the " lie " story to cover up for what we found.. you got schooled. Face it. Now **** and read the FAQ 5 times, then come talk to us about your BS. 
Backwood = Epic FAIL. 
I almost miss 50 trim.. he's looking good compared to this guy right now.


----------



## sT3ALTH (Jun 30, 2006)

i wonder if this is some bored/rouge texer attempting to cause havoc


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (sT3ALTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sT3ALTH* »_i wonder if this is some bored/rouge texer attempting to cause havoc


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_
I think the *Dohlback runs the 3.2L Audi engine.* Your 1.8 will not make 1k WHP.

man youre spreading misinformation all over the place.








No! Dahlback uses a destroked version of the 2.2 20v 5cylinder turbo engine from the S1.. its actually a 2.1L to help with increased rev's.
and i bet we see the 1.8t make 1000whp, or pretty close to it this year..


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

This dude is 19 in the stock market and says he keeps his stocks in for longterm. WTF is long term to you 6 months?







I don't believe one word he says and I think he should be banned for all the non sense on here. 


_Modified by skatepopwar182 at 6:22 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (skatepopwar182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skatepopwar182* »_This dude is 19 in the stock market and says he keeps his stocks in for longterm. WTF is long term to you 6 months?







I don't believe one word he says and I think he should be banned for all the non sense on here. 

_Modified by skatepopwar182 at 6:22 AM 5-18-2009_

75 posts in 2 days is DOING WORK


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
75 posts in 2 days is DOING WORK

75 post of lies and BS. 
to me me if want an awd GTI trade it in for a r32. Then buy vf supercharger kit.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
man youre spreading misinformation all over the place.








No! Dahlback uses a destroked version of the 2.2 20v 5cylinder turbo engine from the S1.. its actually a 2.1L to help with increased rev's.
and i bet we see the 1.8t make 1000whp, or pretty close to it this year..
 wasn't the Dahlback car an Ur- quattro coupe re-skinned with a golf body and tube frame chassis??


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Maybe,
50trim s = Backwood_Dub


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Maybe,
50trim s = Backwood_Dub









seems like it,


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (UntouchableGTI)*

Remember when we figured 50trim was spoolin ? ..lol good times


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

haha man gotta love vortex for some good ol' BS threads.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Remember when we figured 50trim was spoolin ? ..lol good times










Please tell me someone has a link to that thread....if so please PM it to me. MY GOD THAT WOULD BE GREAT TO BRING BACK FROM THE DEAD.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (AudiTToR)*

looking for it now


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (backwoods dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backwoods dub* »_i traded in city a couple weeks ago.. i havnt messed with it recently.. it has been all over the place.. i have been more worried about uxg lately



uxg....another stock picked on by Jim on Friday....I bet we have another stock update by 8 tonight. 
Honestly. its Citi Group if you need to look it up. And it is a great stock due to the amount of liquid assets it has on hands. The fact of how large of a bank it is plus the tarnished resume it holds for purchasing a new jet with the bail out money has lead to its discounted rate on the market currently. Its not a General Motors type of stock that can literally lose 90% of its value overnight. With the recent Bank Study that came out, it has shown that the banks are in good shape and are waiting for the market to come back up to start dishing out loans in order to not get locked into lower interests rates for long period loans...(when the market has built itself back up and the banks can make a killing on interest rates). 
Citi Group was trading at around sub Two dollars recently and has assets on hand to make it a 50 dollar stock, which is what it was before the havoc on the banks kicked in. Nothing has changed for them minus the fact that they got to clean up their balance sheet of Long term assets. Which if you had any sort of knowledge of the market, you would know it does not affect operations day to day. The banks basically got a crazy loan from the Fed Reserve at a crazy low rate where it was stupid to not go after the cash and put it to work. 

And in order to keep this on topic. 
Buy a TT and mod that. They are cheap now and you can get ones with basic stuff already upgraded. Do your "own" research and start a build based around the largest power curve possible while reaching your top end hp goals. On any turbo larger than a 35r - a 37r you will want to go standalone in order to have the antilag features that you will need to get the turbo to spool. and yes you will need a turbo larger than those to get to 700 awhp. 
In order to get to 600 awhp I have spent well over 10 grand and I have still yet to do diffs and suspension work on my set up. Not to mention the fact that I still have to fully upgrade the fuel system as well. 
I got all my parts at an insanely low price as well through connections and buying used parts from good "GREAT" people. If it was someone else trying to copy my set up. You would be looking at much more of a price and it would be enough to make you cry if you bought it all new.



_Modified by AudiTToR at 4:20 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (AudiTToR)*

Dont even waste your time with driftwood. 
About 15 posts down 50trim S gets discovered as Spoolin Turbo S
Edit: It gets really funny around page 2 .. lol memories










_Modified by 16plus4v at 7:07 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Dont even waste your time with driftwood. 
About 15 posts down 50trim S gets discovered as Spoolin Turbo S
Edit: It gets really funny around page 2 .. lol memories









_Modified by 16plus4v at 7:07 PM 5-18-2009_

Favorited....and quotes will be posted and referenced OFTEN!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (AudiTToR)*

He doesnt post much anymore in here, but i'd almost rather read his repeat questions than read a liar/ fake/ wannabe's posts anyday. At least 50trim admitted he isnt doing anything yet.. but that post he made about waiting for his uncle to die to get money set us over the edge.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_He doesnt post much anymore in here, but i'd almost rather read his repeat questions than read a liar/ fake/ wannabe's posts anyday. At least 50trim admitted he isnt doing anything yet.. but that post he made about waiting for his uncle to die to get money set us over the edge.

I wanna laugh....but i might get banned for it. 1984 stylez yo.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (AudiTToR)*

Meh..lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*

I always get drawn back to the Jens Eklund S4.. something's telling me to do a 90CQ for the next build








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
More coupe sex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by 16plus4v at 8:56 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*

I wanna smuggle an S2 into the states so bad.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

50trim s had me convinced to come to his house and build his motor for him. he was going to give me and a friend $1000 a piece to do it in a weekend. 
but considering hes like 35 doesnt have a job and lives with his mom it can be a little difficult to get money.
i was supposed to go up there in February


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_50trim s had me convinced to come to his house and build his motor for him. he was going to give me and a friend $1000 a piece to do it in a weekend. 
but considering hes like 35 doesnt have a job and lives with his mom it can be a little difficult to get money.
i was supposed to go up there in February 


hahahah 2k to do an engine build.....my god. I spent 3 grand total on a fully built stroker motor and an aeb head with upgraded cams, springs, retainers, and cam gear.....all already assembled.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_

hahahah 2k to do an engine build.....my god. I spent 3 grand total on a fully built stroker motor and an aeb head with upgraded cams, springs, retainers, and cam gear.....all already assembled.

did that include traveling 500 miles to his house, tearing his motor out of the turbo beetle , dissembling , installing rods and all new gaskets and bearings, putting a gt35 on and reinstalling. all in 2-3 days?
IMO he was getting a killer deal.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree buy a TT or a S4 for that much and mod the hell out of it and good luck with that. I live only about 2hrs from Dallas, if you ever want to meet up when you get your car working Backwoods Dub, you just let me know.


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_He doesnt post much anymore in here, but i'd almost rather read his repeat questions than read a liar/ fake/ wannabe's posts anyday. At least 50trim admitted he isnt doing anything yet.. but that post he made about waiting for his uncle to die to get money set us over the edge.

That's ****ing crazy.... I wanna find the thread.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: all wheel drive conversion (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Dont even waste your time with driftwood. 
About 15 posts down 50trim S gets discovered as Spoolin Turbo S
Edit: It gets really funny around page 2 .. lol memories









_Modified by 16plus4v at 7:07 PM 5-18-2009_


soooo is this spoolin turbo s???

50 trim s - what do you think


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
did that include traveling 500 miles to his house, tearing his motor out of the turbo beetle , dissembling , installing rods and all new gaskets and bearings, putting a gt35 on and reinstalling. all in 2-3 days?
IMO he was getting a killer deal. 

nah...better not do that. We would be hearing about how he is waiting for his settlement from the guys he paid to install all his stuff when it he broke something they didnt even touch.


----------

